# Employment



## wshack (Oct 10, 2012)

How do you gain employment without the years of experience that is required ?

Thanks.


----------



## stephmf415 (Oct 10, 2012)

There are places that will consider you without experience! Just keep putting your resume out there, it doesn't hurt to try. I was contacted by an immediate care center for a billing and coding job to set up interview, and I don't have experience. Don't give up.


----------



## internalmed12 (Oct 10, 2012)

*Job without experiance*

The best thing for you to do is get your foot in the door at a physcians office even if it means as a file clerk or receptionist. There are so may things to learn in a medical office. I started out as a front desk clerk 20 years ago ad now have my own billing practice.


----------



## jettagirlfl (Oct 12, 2012)

*Yes- agree*

yes agree with the last person, get into a office, even if it is per say billing/ or accounts receivable. I did that for a year & got my experience up, then i was able to move to a hospital.   Good Luck!


----------



## Evelyn Kim (Oct 12, 2012)

A temp agency may be a good start too.  a lot of the time an employer may go through a temp agency to help screen for the position.  I have been working with one for a couple of years that has helped find several CPC-A's their first position.

As everyone else has said just don't give up.


----------

